# New Bass Boat



## GregC (Jul 24, 2014)

I am looking at purchasing a new boat.  I would like to hear opinions on the Phoenix 618/619 with a VMax Sho.


----------



## IronOutlaw (Jul 24, 2014)

I've been doing lots of research on 18 and 19 foot boats for the last 6 months. I have my first baby on the way so it's postponing my purchase for a little while. But anyways here's the rundown of what I know. Probably gonna give you extra info you don't need but it won't hurt. 

I looked at the skeeter tzx190. 
My father In law has a 2008 skeeter and it is nice. But from what I'm reading on multiple sites and hearing from multiple people, skeeters quality control has drastically went down hill. The tzx is cheaper then the phoenix though but everyone seem to have pesky little problems with them. 

The phoenix is tied for first on my list right now. Looks like they are priced great and have lots of options. Phoenix in my opinion is the coolest looking boat on the water now. They have great customer service. They are fast boats with good storage layouts. The only negative thing I've heard is from non owners calling them a "souped up stratos". The owners of theach company used to be with stratos before forming phoenix. Looks like they run right at 60 with a 150 and 65 with a 175.

My other top contender is a basscat sabre ftd. Priced similar to the phoenix and is a little quicker. Basscat has been around a long time and has always been family owned. My biggest problem with them is not having a dealer real close. I've read of these hitting 70 with a 175. 

Good luck and let me know What you end up with. I probably won't be purchasing for another year or so with hospital bills about to be pouring in.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 24, 2014)

GregC said:


> I am looking at purchasing a new boat.  I would like to hear opinions on the Phoenix 618/619 with a VMax Sho.



Do It. Phoenix is the customer service minded people who used to be Stratos before Genmar screwed that up. My next boat will be a Phoenix. The Phoenix performance hull looks nearly identical to my boat (201 ProXL) and is built for comfort in multiple conditions. It is really amazing the difference good people make in a company.


----------



## GregC (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info.  I can not decide if i want an 18 footer or a 19'.  Also I no nothing about the Yamaha Sho.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 25, 2014)

NNNNOOOOOOO, It was Bumblebee before . Employees bought the company and upgraded the line. They even had a line of old Bumblebee models when they started Phoenix.  Whats wrong with Stratos?


----------



## majorbanjo (Jul 25, 2014)

I looked at both those boats before I purchased.....If the front deck was a little bigger on the 619 might have gone that route....good looking boat.....

I ended up with this....


----------



## IronOutlaw (Jul 25, 2014)

That's a good looking ranger. I bet it moves out with that 225.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jul 25, 2014)

I would drive the boat before deciding. Not doing so will be a mistake.


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I would drive the boat before deciding. Not doing so will be a mistake.



I agree with this 100%.  You can read all you want about how a boat drives / rides but until you get in one and drive it yourself you will not know how it rids with your style of driving.   I was 99% set on a phoenix until I test drove one and there were some things that I just did not like on the ride.  I loved everything else about the boat.  

As far as the SHO goes I came out of a merc and went to a SHO with my new boat and so far it has been awesome.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 25, 2014)

Triton has introduced a brand new 18 "TrX" boat for 2015 & its rated for 200HP. 
A fine price point for so much boat as well. That 200HP rating for this boat will make it a great selling rig for Triton seeing how most boats this size carry a 150/175 max.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 25, 2014)

majorbanjo said:


> I looked at both those boats before I purchased.....If the front deck was a little bigger on the 619 might have gone that route....good looking boat.....
> 
> I ended up with this....



what was the price difference in the 2 boats you were looking at?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 26, 2014)

8pointduck said:


> NNNNOOOOOOO, It was Bumblebee before . Employees bought the company and upgraded the line. They even had a line of old Bumblebee models when they started Phoenix.  Whats wrong with Stratos?



Uh... I said Stratos people. A building means nothing. They bought the old Bumble bee plant. I met the good people at Stratos before the Genmar takeover. Try getting the same customer service from Stratos now. Ain't happening. The boat design is the same. Ranger is the flag. New Stratos ownwership would rather give you a list of what they don't do instead of how they can help. No further explanation needed. Like I said above, I have a Stratos, my next boat will be a Phoenix because of the Stratos product similarities and most of all the customer service focus of those Stratos people who started Phoenix.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 26, 2014)

shadow2 said:


> I agree with this 100%.  You can read all you want about how a boat drives / rides but until you get in one and drive it yourself you will not know how it rids with your style of driving.   I was 99% set on a phoenix until I test drove one and there were some things that I just did not like on the ride.  I loved everything else about the boat.
> 
> As far as the SHO goes I came out of a merc and went to a SHO with my new boat and so far it has been awesome.



A lot has to do with knowing how to drive a boat. The hull design and weight distribution combined with speed and water conditions makes the difference. I've proven it time and again. How fast did you go on each of your test drives? How many boats have you driven and for how long? Ranger is way overrated and horrible in rough water. It will beat you to death in rough water if it doesn't throw you out. Wear your life jacket.


----------



## CMH (Jul 26, 2014)

I was enjoying this thread until that last comment.


----------



## frosty20 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am also in the market and I typically do a lot of research before I make a large purchase, example took 2 years of research before I bought my truck in 2004. I still have the truck. I have looked into all the different models but after comparing them side by side, I believe a Ranger Z118/119 will be my purchase (if I can get the CFO (Wife) to agree). They both have great qualities but the selling point for me was the cockpit design in the Ranger. Seemed like it had more room and definitely is a great ride. Hope this helps


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 26, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> A lot has to do with knowing how to drive a boat. The hull design and weight distribution combined with speed and water conditions makes the difference. I've proven it time and again. How fast did you go on each of your test drives? How many boats have you driven and for how long? Ranger is way overrated and horrible in rough water. It will beat you to death in rough water if it doesn't throw you out. Wear your life jacket.



What I did not like about he pheonix ride had nothing to do with speed, hull or water conditions.  It was the fact that I felt the seat/console design was very uncomfortable to me.


----------



## Rgd (Jul 26, 2014)

I just traded my 2012 Phoenix 618 for an new phoenix 721 with a 250 sho. I had the 618 for 2 years and it was a great boat. I looked at ranger before I purchased the 618 and the Phoenix had more room for me.  I am 6'3 255lbs and could not get under the steering wheel of the 18-19 foot rangers.  Now I am not bashing ranger at all, I have wanted for as long as I can remember but after owning a phoenix I see no reason to waste the extra money for a ranger name.  Phoenix is a great all around boat, it's fast and rides great.


----------



## c-rig king (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha! Just can't hide ignorant!





CMH said:


> I was enjoying this thread until that last comment.


----------



## IronOutlaw (Jul 26, 2014)

Rgd said:


> I just traded my 2012 Phoenix 618 for an new phoenix 721 with a 250 sho. I had the 618 for 2 years and it was a great boat. I looked at ranger before I purchased the 618 and the Phoenix had more room for me.  I am 6'3 255lbs and could not get under the steering wheel of the 18-19 foot rangers.  Now I am not bashing ranger at all, I have wanted for as long as I can remember but after owning a phoenix I see no reason to waste the extra money for a ranger name.  Phoenix is a great all around boat, it's fast and rides great.



Where did you buy/trade your boat? I want to go drool over a phoenix


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 26, 2014)

IronOutlaw said:


> Where did you buy/trade your boat? I want to go drool over a phoenix



HD marine in Buford is your closest dealer.


----------



## Rgd (Jul 26, 2014)

shadow2 said:


> HD marine in Buford is your closest dealer.



HD marine is where I have purchased my last 3 boats.  They are great people and fun to deal with. I swing by there about once a week.  I would call them first to see what they have in stock, they sell them as fast as they get them.


----------



## Rgd (Jul 26, 2014)

This is my 618 I traded in. They had it about a week and sold it with no problem.


----------



## majorbanjo (Jul 26, 2014)

Eugene Stinson said:


> what was the price difference in the 2 boats you were looking at?





Ballpark about the same my price as 47,000 with my current set up..tandem axle, 225 pro xs, 10" jack plate, 80 lb trolling motor….I've got upgraded chargers and 10' power poles too...….being a z119 series..…..funny this boat had more leg room than any phoenix I tried..in fact I'm only 5' 9"   and with the Z119 with a hot foot installed I had to  slide the hot foot all the way back and still had a hard time pushing it wide open…there is no way it doesn't have a lot of room behind the console……my brother in law is 6'6" and he fits fine….


----------



## Rgd (Jul 26, 2014)

majorbanjo said:


> Ballpark about the same my price as 47,000 with my current set up..tandem axle, 225 pro xs, 10" jack plate, 80 lb trolling motor….I've got upgraded chargers and 10' power poles too...….being a z119 series..…..funny this boat had more leg room than any phoenix I tried..in fact I'm only 5' 9"   and with the Z119 with a hot foot installed I had to  slide the hot foot all the way back and still had a hard time pushing it wide open…there is no way it doesn't have a lot of room behind the console……my brother in law is 6'6" and he fits fine….




They must have made more room in the newer rangers. In 2012 I went and looked and sat in the 518 and couldn't fit left there drove a mile up the road and got a Phoenix 618. My dad is 6'7 275lbs and could drive it.  He didn't fit very well but he don't fit under the steering wheel of many boats. Lol. I don't think you could go wrong with either boat.


----------



## BassCurotto (Jul 26, 2014)

How much did you get your 618 for?


----------



## Rgd (Jul 26, 2014)

BassCurotto said:


> How much did you get your 618 for?



Pm sent.


----------



## poolecw (Jul 27, 2014)

What year model is your 201proXL?  If you are looking to get out of it, then shoot me a pm.  I've been looking for a used Stratos...294 or 201.  I my just be able to help you get that Phoenix  




mtr3333 said:


> Uh... I said Stratos people
> 
> . A building means nothing. They bought the old Bumble bee plant. I met the good people at Stratos before the Genmar takeover. Try getting the same customer service from Stratos now. Ain't happening. The boat design is the same. Ranger is the flag. New Stratos ownwership would rather give you a list of what they don't do instead of how they can help. No further explanation needed. Like I said above, I have a Stratos, my next boat will be a Phoenix because of the Stratos product similarities and most of all the customer service focus of those Stratos people who started Phoenix.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a Stratos 284 and I want a Phoenix so bad I can't stand it. Just don't look like I can get one for a few more years unless I win the lotto. Oh wait I don't play the lotto. Guess I will be waiting a while longer.


----------



## tone357 (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't speak on the boat but that SHO is one bad mother!! I road with one of the Elites as a Marshall that had one. That thang reminded me of a Greyhound bus engine in the way it sounded and the awesome power it put forth. If my motor died, I'd be running to the closest Yamaha dealer to get one!


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 27, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Uh... I said Stratos people. A building means nothing. They bought the old Bumble bee plant. I met the good people at Stratos before the Genmar takeover. Try getting the same customer service from Stratos now. Ain't happening. The boat design is the same. Ranger is the flag. New Stratos ownwership would rather give you a list of what they don't do instead of how they can help. No further explanation needed. Like I said above, I have a Stratos, my next boat will be a Phoenix because of the Stratos product similarities and most of all the customer service focus of those Stratos people who started Phoenix.



It might have been some of the Stratos people, but I know for a fact Bumblebee engineers had their hand in the takeover of that company. As far as Stratos today, I was joking. When Genmar went belly up ,a company by the name of Platinum equity ,who created Fishing Holding, bought up most of Genmars fiberglass bassboat line. They already had Ranger so why not add Stratos and Champion , which they dissolved, to the line. Then as the economy crashed and burned they ended up with the fiberglass division of Triton from the Brunswick Corp. You are half right about Ranger being the Flagship but Triton shares this title. Stratos is an afterthought boat now it seems. You never really see them advertised anywhere. 
Not trying to start anything here just trying to help out with a little information. I have an 06 TR20X H.P. and love it. I wouldn't buy a new Ranger, Triton, or whatever from that company. They have cheapened them all . Like most say here ''I would buy a Pheonix.''


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 28, 2014)

poolecw said:


> What year model is your 201proXL?  If you are looking to get out of it, then shoot me a pm.  I've been looking for a used Stratos...294 or 201.  I my just be able to help you get that Phoenix



Check out the link below. I have an 07 cap on an 03 hull. That hull is a "Stinson" design which will do amazing things. More than one member on this forum has witnessed the performance 1st hand. With only a 200 Optimax, other same size class boats will need to power up to 250 hp to not get left behind.



8pointduck said:


> It might have been some of the Stratos people, but I know for a fact Bumblebee engineers had their hand in the takeover of that company. As far as Stratos today, I was joking. When Genmar went belly up ,a company by the name of Platinum equity ,who created Fishing Holding, bought up most of Genmars fiberglass bassboat line. They already had Ranger so why not add Stratos and Champion , which they dissolved, to the line. Then as the economy crashed and burned they ended up with the fiberglass division of Triton from the Brunswick Corp. You are half right about Ranger being the Flagship but Triton shares this title. Stratos is an afterthought boat now it seems. You never really see them advertised anywhere.
> Not trying to start anything here just trying to help out with a little information. I have an 06 TR20X H.P. and love it. I wouldn't buy a new Ranger, Triton, or whatever from that company. They have cheapened them all . Like most say here ''I would buy a Pheonix.''



Here is a good read on dedication to customer service...

http://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_123/phoenix_boats_07.html



> "Phoenix will produce bass boats with special attention to customer service," company President Gary Clouse said. "Our plan is simple: We'll build a company people trust because we design and manufacture high-quality boats that are offered at competitive prices without compromising customer service."





> "These won't be cookie-cutter, mass-produced boats."
> He said obvious areas on which designers will concentrate include improved hole shot and running stability, but Clouse claimed that Phoenix Bass Boats will completely redefine "performance."


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 28, 2014)

Good read


----------

